# Hey Guys!



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

As you may or may not have noticed, I haven't been on the forum in quite some time. School hit, and it hit hard this semester so I needed to cut down on distractions while on the computer as all of my work is on the computer, so I needed to take a break from the forum. But now I'm on break and I'm back! Hopefully next semester won't be as bad for work and I'll be able to come on a lot more!

Good to be back!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2009)

U missed the Med Buiild and we just started the Heavy Hitters Build....

Get on it boy...


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Can't Dan, too cold to spray anything! I'm on hiatus until it warms up a bit.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

Corey! I actually was looking on your profile and you weren't on since September 30th  


Welcome back!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks buddy! Yeah, I wasn't on for a long time, didn't realize it was that long!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2009)

Great to have you back mate! I was going to e-mail you - thought you might have found another interest, such as stamp collecting, flower pressing or such!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Great to see you again mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2009)

Great to see you back Corey!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Jan, love the avatar! 

Terry, I thought you knew me better than that!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad you just didn't vanish Catch. Good luck with school


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2009)

Good to have you back Catch!!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh Hai thar!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice to have you back, Catch... 

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome back Catch!

TO


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2009)

Good to see ya back man!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 22, 2009)

Glad too to see ya back mate


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

